# Weather tracker



## Precision1 (Nov 14, 2008)

Any idea what is the best web site for getting snow depths around Michigan? I'm doing foreclosed homes and they are 100 mile radius and am trying to see what got what after each storm. NOAA has some stuff but I bet there's one better.


----------

